# Floating slab in a post frame barn?



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

I am located in Indiana, and I realize techniques are going to vary by region but I think the main thing I am wondering should be pretty universal.

When you pour your floating slab inside a pole barn (however it's specked in your location) is it not a bad idea for the concrete to come into contact with the posts and the bottom skirt board? We don't do any concrete work but that's how I always see it done. 

Wouldn't the moisture in the concrete rot the posts and skirt board a lot faster since it's in contact with it? (Even though its only on three sides of the post and the backside of the skirt board)

What's a way to get around that? Assuming you don't want to go with the expense of footer foundation/stick frame. I think it would also be better to stay away from perma-columns and those plastic post protector deals.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

We have used 2" foam between slab and wood


----------



## Hoosier1 (Jan 26, 2016)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> We have used 2" foam between slab and wood


And leave the foam in for the long run?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, made a good thermal break too.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

expansion paper. After the concrete cures you can use joint sealant over the expansion paper if desired. Foam left in place looks hack to me.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

How ever you do it you don't want the slab to have much contact with the poles. The metal roofing company I use put up a new building last year, pole building. Anyhow because of the weight of the metal the slab settled pulling the building down with it. 

The slab will not just slide up and down the poles if too tight of a fit.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

mrcharles said:


> expansion paper. After the concrete cures you can use joint sealant over the expansion paper if desired. Foam left in place looks hack to me.


Except you never see it if you finish the walls.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Except you never see it if you finish the walls.



Why build a pole barn then? and not just stick frame a building.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

mrcharles said:


> Why build a pole barn then? and not just stick frame a building.


Have never quite figured it out how a finished pole barn is cheaper then a stick frame.


----------

